# Advice for diy hatchie rack



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey there!

All the old DIY guides to hatchy racks have been deleted and I was hoping to start a new one for hints and tips please?

Or if anyone has one typed up already please feel free to share.

thanks


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 27, 2016)

Are you planning on keeping a lot of hatchlings? I only breed 1-20/year and use a bookcase with narrow heat mat along the shelves. The bookcase cost me $20 at Vinnies. I made up the mats from a long roll of it and use MatStats on them. If breeding more, you will want a proper rack system - can't help there.


----------



## saximus (Jan 27, 2016)

For ease of construction, I'm a big fan of the threaded rod and melamine shelf approach. If you use heat tape rather than cord you can build it with nothing more than a hand held drill


----------



## RichardCichlid (Jan 29, 2016)

What's heat tape like to work with? Is it as safe and heat as efficiently?


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies I will investigate both suggestions.


----------



## Smurf (Feb 8, 2016)

I had my first babies this year. I converted the bottom shelf of a rack into their home. Mdf with three passes of heat cord in routed channels with a couple passes of that aluminium heat distribution tape on the back half of the shelf. Last click clack set up as control with habistat pulse proportional Thermostat in centre of heated end. Simple and very effective.


----------

